# Exam question:duplex calculation



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Did I miss something where is the bath cir?


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Did I miss something where is the bath cir?


 No, I thought that was included with the general load. I also did not include a fridge because it could be included in the SABC. Not a good idea IMO, but legal I believe.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

wingz said:


> No, I thought that was included with the general load. I also did not include a fridge because it could be included in the SABC. Not a good idea IMO, but legal I believe.


 
They are included.:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

wingz said:


> No, I thought that was included with the general load. I also did not include a fridge because it could be included in the SABC. Not a good idea IMO, but legal I believe.


 I had a brain fart. It has been a long time sense I have done a house calculation.


----------

